# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  проблема с больничным листом

## sfx09

Здравствуйте, проблема с больничным с нарушением режима в ЗиК 313. Дата нарушения режима - первый же день больничного.

    Ход расчета записи "Оплата больничного листа" с 26.11.11 по 28.11.11			
    Причина нетрудоспособности - "Общее заболевание"; оплачиваемых дней нетрудоспособности в текущем периоде: 6			
    Размер среднедневного заработка: 196.19			
    Дневное пособие (100% среднедневного заработка):          196.19			
    Будет применено ограничение максимального размера пособия из расчета МРОТ:         4611.00			
    Количество календарных дней, оплачиваемых за счет работодателя:  3			
    Количество календарных дней, оплачиваемых за счет ФСС:  3			
    Размер пособия из расчета среднего заработка составил:         1177.14			
    Размер пособия из расчета МРОТ за полный месяц составил:          922.20			
    Размер пособия за счет ФСС:          461.10			
    Размер пособия за счет работодателя:          461.10			
    Общая сумма пособия (с учетом всех принятых ограничений) составила:          922.20			

    Ход расчета записи "Оплата б/л за счет работодателя" с 23.11.11 по 25.11.11			
    Причина нетрудоспособности - "Общее заболевание"; оплачиваемых дней нетрудоспособности в текущем периоде: 6			
    Размер среднедневного заработка: 196.19			
    Дневное пособие (100% среднедневного заработка):          196.19			
    Будет применено ограничение максимального размера пособия из расчета МРОТ:         4611.00			
    Количество календарных дней, оплачиваемых за счет работодателя:  3			
    Количество календарных дней, оплачиваемых за счет ФСС:  3			
    Размер пособия из расчета среднего заработка составил:         1177.14			
    Размер пособия из расчета МРОТ за полный месяц составил:          922.20			
    Размер пособия за счет ФСС:          461.10			
    Размер пособия за счет работодателя:          461.10			
    Общая сумма пособия (с учетом всех принятых ограничений) составила:          922.20	

Почему так получается? Не могу разобраться. Ведь если 4611*24/730 = 151,59 руб за день.
А 1С считает как 4611/30 = 153,70 руб за день. Кто не прав, я или программа? Спасибо.

----------

